# 30 to 45 day dry aged ribeye experiment



## halo1

Stopped by Kevin at the butcher shoppe and picked up a choice ribeye roast close to 8 pds. I ordered some umai dry aging bags on the Internet. Just got home and it's basically place in bag and vacuum seal. Never tried this before so I'll keep updates on how much weight is lost weekly and the goal is 45 days. I'm doubtfull I can wait that long! Off to the beer fridge she goes!


----------



## halo1

And sealed. Bag is a little harder sealing then normal vacu bags.p


----------



## 192

Wouldn't that be wet aging? Either way interested in the outcome. I dry age my backstraps for 10-14 days with a fan in a spare fridge. Excellent results.


----------



## halo1

I thought so also, but allegedly these bags are coated with some magic stuff that dry ages them! Google umai dry saver bags. I wet age all my briskets for 30 days plus in their cryovac packaging. But allegedly these special bags dry age them. The after pics look dry aged but real life we will know soon. They also have charcuterie bags that make Salumi and all them fancy meats


----------



## halo1

grouper22 said:


> Wouldn't that be wet aging? Either way interested in the outcome. I dry age my backstraps for 10-14 days with a fan in a spare fridge. Excellent results.


Dang I bet those are tasty backstraps! Never thought of dry aging them that long!


----------



## Jason

A member on the egg head forum did a 56 day dry age on one...said they had to use the extra fridge cause of the smell... Never done it before but I can say, 56 days in the fridge, I would think you'd have to knock the mold off that joker.


----------



## 192

http://gocarnivore.com/2014/01/17/venison-dry-aging-experiments/


----------



## halo1

7 days later the roast is down to 6.6 pds. It's getting hard on the outside and meat is turning dark brown. I may wind up dead trying this experiments! Haha


----------



## halo1

1 more, my photo skills are terrible


----------



## Chaos

Halo1, I have done this many times, wait and you will not believe how good it is! I have done 30, 45 and 60...60 was by far the best!

I lot of NY restruants have dry aging rooms in there basements, packed with salt blocks and it just slowly dry ages the meat. the long the better..

You will love it! I'm going to put one in the fridge for the Fourth of July, 1 may..


----------



## Wharf Rat

Do you clean it up some afterwards or just cut into steaks or something else?


----------



## halo1

Wharf Rat said:


> Do you clean it up some afterwards or just cut into steaks or something else?


I think I'm supposed to trim all the hard fat all around the steak and then cut into thick ribeye steaks. The outside of the steak is starting to get very hard and building a crust.


----------



## Jason

Did you originally put salt on the meat or some kind of seasoning, or just put it into these bags???


----------



## halo1

Jason said:


> Did you originally put salt on the meat or some kind of seasoning, or just put it into these bags???



Nope, just put them in the umai dry age bag, I want to say their 6 to 7 bucks a bag approx. and the video says don't wash em off after pulling from original cryovac bag! It seems the funky gelatinous slime bonds with the bag and creates the dry age effect! Lol, seems to be working! I'm starting to think I should have started with a bigger hunk of meat! It's shrinking and I'm scared in a few weeks I'm gonna be looking at ribeye strips instead of steaks ! I think I'm gonna see if the commissary has some bigger ribeye roasts or ny strip roasts tommorow. I'm scared its gonna be great and then I have to wait 45 days again, where if I have multiple in the fridge ! If it turns out bad, I'll donate to SICF to see if his 22-250 will bounce off it like it did that deer brisket back in deer season! Hahaha !


----------



## Jason

halo1 said:


> If it turns out bad, I'll donate to SICF to see if his 22-250 will bounce off it like it did that deer brisket back in deer season! Hahaha !


hahahaha he'll like that!!! I think it was a 223 though! hahaha 

The only extra fridge I have is a small drink fridge on the porch. Does this meat need to be a certain temp or any old fridge would do? I'm getting interested in this junk! May just have to start digging around online!!! Then again I like my steaks rare so I don't know...:001_huh:


----------



## Jason

Also those Umai dry bags, I looked on line and Amazon has 3 fer 12x24 bags fer $29. Is that good or is there somewhere local w/ better prices?


----------



## halo1

Jason said:


> hahahaha he'll like that!!! I think it was a 223 though! hahaha
> 
> The only extra fridge I have is a small drink fridge on the porch. Does this meat need to be a certain temp or any old fridge would do? I'm getting interested in this junk! May just have to start digging around online!!! Then again I like my steaks rare so I don't know...:001_huh:


I have a spare beer fridge that I use for the dryaging. Its just normal fridge temp. I think traditional dry aging you need a dedicated fridge with a fan and u just put the meat on a rack and never open it. The reason i got the umai bags is the bag does all the work and doesnt mind the fridge opening several times a day. Umai has a website with a lot of good info. I think im gonna try one of their charcuteirie bags next to make some of that fancy meat. Lol


----------



## halo1

Jason said:


> Also those Umai dry bags, I looked on line and Amazon has 3 fer 12x24 bags fer $29. Is that good or is there somewhere local w/ better prices?


I think they may be a bit cheaper buying directly from umai. But not sure if shipping will be more. I have never seen it in any store.id make sure you have a good vacum sealer. I tried my cheapo one first and it wouldnt even seal the bag. I got out my 60 dollar sealer and it took me about 5 tries to get a good seal.. bag seems to be thicker then normal bags


----------



## Jason

I've got a food saver so I should be good w/ it. I may just put it in my house fridge and keep it in the back. I keep my inside fridge low, just wasn't sure if there is a major odor concern even though it's vacuum sealed.


----------



## halo1

Jason said:


> I've got a food saver so I should be good w/ it. I may just put it in my house fridge and keep it in the back. I keep my inside fridge low, just wasn't sure if there is a major odor concern even though it's vacuum sealed.


Im only 8 days in but their is 0 odor so far. I havent read any reviews yet on the bags about odor.


----------



## 192

Post weekly pics!


----------



## jonscott8

Interested your results as well, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jason

OK, I jumped in feet first!!! Been watching videos on it and man it looks wild so hopefully it'll be AWESOME!!! I ordered the sample pack of bags....good deal on those!

http://www.drybagsteak.com/shop-all-umai-dry.php

I loved this video too...hate to see how much that chunk of meat was!!! But I like the idea!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## kanaka

Watched that and the video of him cooking one of those slabs. Hungry now......


----------



## halo1

Jason said:


> OK, I jumped in feet first!!! Been watching videos on it and man it looks wild so hopefully it'll be AWESOME!!! I ordered the sample pack of bags....good deal on those!
> 
> http://www.drybagsteak.com/shop-all-umai-dry.php
> 
> I loved this video too...hate to see how much that chunk of meat was!!! But I like the idea!!!:thumbsup:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJA9vgU1g_k


That's one of the videos that sucked me in! Haha their are a lot of videos out on dry aging! I started with choice grade meat first so Murphy's law doesn't screw up a prime or wagyu on my first attempt until I get more experienced!


----------



## Jason

Ahhhhhh 1 bill or 2, I'd probably still eat it!!!! Curious about the cut off pieces, if the dried crust would hurt giving it to the dogs. I know the fat makes mine sick but the shaved "Skin" sections look like jerky!


----------



## halo1

Day 15 weight 6.2 pd. Bag is getting air pockets and looser. Still a good airtight seal though. I'm starting another one here this weekend but I think I'm gonna go bone in on this one. My boneless one has shrunk from 5 or 6 inches in diameter to maybe 3 and I still have to trim the outside. I may be eating 2x2 inch steaks! Haha


----------



## halo1

Forgot pics


----------



## halo1

Outside feels like boot leather


----------



## Jason

Yeah, I haven't seen if when you shave the leather off can you feed it to the dogs or not? Haven't seen if it's safe or not. 

Got my bags the other day in the mail and now I'm in search of MEAT!!!!


----------



## halo1

Jason said:


> Yeah, I haven't seen if when you shave the leather off can you feed it to the dogs or not? Haven't seen if it's safe or not.
> 
> Got my bags the other day in the mail and now I'm in search of MEAT!!!!


I have no idea if it's edible. I'm assuming it's just dried fat. But I ain't trying it! Haha


----------



## John B.

The guy in the video on page 3 says he uses the trimmings... probably would be fine ground up and mixed in with burger or sausage. Would probably make a damn fine beef broth too.


----------



## halo1

John B. said:


> The guy in the video on page 3 says he uses the trimmings... probably would be fine ground up and mixed in with burger or sausage. Would probably make a damn fine beef broth too.


That's a great idea! Beef broth is a big part of my brisket injection! I'm gonna save the trimmings for my next brisket injection! Thanks John! I was gonna chunk em!


----------



## John B.

No problem man, I hope it turns out great!


----------



## halo1

21 days in current weight is 6.0 pds. Loss so far is 1.26 pds. 23 more days to go! Jason post some pics of that monster prime rib you got aging!!! Did you go bone in or boneless?


----------



## halo1

Day 28, 5.8 pds


----------



## Jason

Mine has been in there a little over a week....It was 19.7 and when I weighed it, it was 19.8...Either my scale or the sticker was wrong....I'm trying to do 35 days but the ole lady wants me to cut it off at 30! It's boneless.... As fer the hard cut offs, my ole lady looked up and they say the beef broth is the best to do w/ em!


----------



## Skeeterdone

grouper22 said:


> Wouldn't that be wet aging? Either way interested in the outcome. I dry age my backstraps for 10-14 days with a fan in a spare fridge. Excellent results.


In the North we could do this much easier up there of course.. But even in the warmer months like sept we use a refrigerator. We take out all the racks and install a bar across the top. that way we can hang the meat in it. Use the glass bottom shelf and put it on a 45 degree angle from back of fridge to the drawers to catch blood. Hang quarters and straps from bar. We let hang for Min. 14 days. 
If you do research on Rigor mortis you can learn a lot about aging meat. A slaughter house will sometimes use Ac current to stop cold shrinkage but it interferes with the release of Rigor.. It takes any where from 6 to 14 day for Rigor to leave meat. Obviously if the muscle is stuff its going to be tuff meat. This is what the aging does. Allows natural bacteria to run its course and removes rigor. 
Yes you will get some White dry mold on meat. Just cut it off. There is a definite difference in smell due to aging and plane ole rotten. Trust me your nose can tell.. Don't rinse down your meat with water! It will rot. Perfect temp would be 42 degrees. To cold and it slows down the process. To warm and it walks off by itself!


----------



## Jason

I know we did alot of research before dropping the change into this piece of meat! When the ole lady heard the longer the meat dries, it sorta taste like blue cheese? Only saw that once, but that was enough fer her...I'm squeezing 35 out of it and it kills me to open the fridge and see it sitting there!


----------



## GROUPERKING

I sure hope that ya'll don't die. Post up the day before ya'll plan on eating these ripened delicacies and I will add you to my prayer list.


----------



## halo1

Day 39, 5.6 pds. I accidently popped the seal while weighing it so I went ahead and carved it up. I dulled 2 fillet knives skinning the leather off of this roast. That outer bark would stop a bullet up to a 22-250! Haha ! Got 5 steaks off of this roast. Total weight of the 5 steaks is 5.1 pds. I'll grill em this weekend since I'm working evening shift this week.


----------



## halo1

Couple steak pics


----------



## cody&ryand

They sure look good


----------



## GROUPERKING

They do look good !


----------



## delta dooler

Been wanting to try this!! Let us know how you think they turned out!!


----------



## 192

Just ordered those damn bags!


----------



## halo1

I gave 2 to a buddy of mine and he grilled them this evening! He used kosher salt, evoo, and fresh ground pepper.he cooked to med rare over charcoal. I asked him to critique it and let me know if it's worth it. He said it was one of the best steaks he's ever had. Very tender but not any more tender then a normal ribeye.he said what made the difference was it had a more intense beef ribeye flavor. I asked for clarification? He said it's hard to describe but the ribeye just had more ribeye flavor. He bought the bags tonight also! Haha I'll cook mine this weekend and post pics and a report


----------



## Jason

I'm almost there w/ mine.....I think I have about 10 days left!!! Still killing me every time I open the fridge!!!


----------



## halo1

Finally cooked the steaks today, salt, pepper, evoo.my official opinion is it has a more intense beef flavor then a normal ribeye! Tenderness about the same as a normal ribeye. Wife made the same comments. Excellent steak! I'll be starting round 2 this week. Though to be fair, would I pay 25 bucks a pd for a dry age steak after this experiment? Heck no!it is well worth an 8 buck bag though!


----------



## halo1

What's weird was the fat pocket in the center of the steak was hard and tough. Outer fat pockets were butta! You can see it in the pics! It was just a tiny piece though


----------



## Jason

Probably tendon more then fat....I got 3 more days to hit 30 on mine but gonna do 35 so we'll see. I wonder if the cuts of meat will differ?


----------



## halo1

Jason said:


> Probably tendon more then fat....I got 3 more days to hit 30 on mine but gonna do 35 so we'll see. I wonder if the cuts of meat will differ?


I read that the better grades of meat means better tenderness! Choice good, prime better, wagyu butta! Lol your same ribeye in wagu would be double the cost ! They did say the flavor doesn't change that much though in the grades of meat. I still can taste the ribeye I ate an hour ago.lol beefiness ! Hahah


----------



## Jason

Making me hungry just thinking about it!!!!!!


----------



## Splittine

halo1 said:


> I read that the better grades of meat means better tenderness! Choice good, prime better, wagyu butta! Lol your same ribeye in wagu would be double the cost ! They did say the flavor doesn't change that much though in the grades of meat. I still can taste the ribeye I ate an hour ago.lol beefiness ! Hahah


I've had dry aged choice, prime and wagyu and you are correct, for the most part the taste doesn't change dramatically. You have that earthy, beefy taste but the tenderness is where you notice the major difference.


----------



## Gaff

That steak looks amazing.


----------



## Storm27m

I love a good rib eye. May have to give this a try. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarty

I've got to give you guys a lot of credit for your personal control. Any steak in this house would never make it past 24hrs :no:

But that does look good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason

A few more days left!!! Then I'll post another thread on my outcome!!!


----------



## lettheairout

Let's see an update 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

If I were going to do this, I would take one steak off the roast and seal it in the same type bag and freeze it.
Then when it came time to cook the aged steak(s), cook the freezer one at the same time.
Then blind taste test them against each other.


----------



## Jason

johnsonbeachbum said:


> If I were going to do this, I would take one steak off the roast and seal it in the same type bag and freeze it.
> Then when it came time to cook the aged steak(s), cook the freezer one at the same time.
> Then blind taste test them against each other.


My Prime Rib is almost 20lbs....I'm gonna freeze several steaks. The ole lady commented today that it's time. I told her nooooooo. I work off Tuesday and will do it then, that'll be 37 days! I am going to way the overall then the "waste", then way the "good-great" once more....thread to come!


----------



## Smarty

Jason said:


> My Prime Rib is almost 20lbs....I'm gonna freeze several steaks. The ole lady commented today that it's time. I told her nooooooo. I work off Tuesday and will do it then, that'll be 37 days! I am going to way the overall then the "waste", then way the "good-great" once more....thread to come!


Glad somebody has some personal control! A raggedy old Walmart ribeye can make me lose my sh!t 
Aged steaks that look that good. I just don't know brother :no:


----------



## Smarty

I'll have mine medium well. But even that medium rare makes me jealous!


----------



## Jason

Smarty said:


> I'll have mine medium well. But even that medium rare makes me jealous!


Only way to eat steak is BLOODY!!! med-rare baby!!!:thumbsup:


----------

